# Hooking up Fisher headlight harness on Tj



## brad11ny (Nov 4, 2010)

Can anybody explain to me how they wired their fisher mm2 3 port headlight harness to the factory Tj harness. Does it have to go to the harness, or can it just plug into the headlamps? Any assistance would be great, and a picture or 2 would be even better!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

The plow harness has a plug for the headlight a plug to plug into what used to plug into the headlight (jeep wire harness). you then have to splice into the running lights


----------

